# Abenteuer Rennsteig



## checkb (29. August 2005)

*Abenteuer Rennsteig, oder eine gemütliche Lullerrunde?*

Am Freitag sagte der Langzeitwetterbericht, dass es ab Dienstag mit schönen Wetter klappen könnte und unser Entschluss stand schnell fest, Dienstag geht es los. Dienstag Abend reisten wir nach Hörschel um am Mittwoch 07:00 zu starten.





Die Pension "TOR ZUM RENNSTEIG" steht direkt am Beginn des Rennsteigs, also der optimale Startpunkt für eine Tour über den Rennsteig. 

Nachdem wir unser Frühstück vertilgt hatten und die nichtsprechende anwesende Dame uns um 44,00 Euro erleichtert hatte, packten wir unseren Kram zusammen und stellten fest, dass unsere Rucksäcke mindestens 100 Kilo wiegen müssen. Die nette Dame wünschte uns keine gute Reise und ich dachte an die netten Leute, die ich bisher in Thüringen getroffen habe.






_checkb und flocke beim Start_

WICHTIG!!! STEIN aus der Werra nicht vergessen, warum? Die Lösung gibt es später.




_Werra am Beginn des Rennsteigs_

OK, Stein verstaut und auf geht's. Die ersten Anstiege sind schnell genommen bzw. Flocke rast wie eine besengte Sau die Berge hoch und ick krauche mit meinem 100 Kilo Sack hinterher. Immer wieder muss ich Flocke bremsen, damit wir auch den richtigen ORIGINALEN Rennsteig fahren. VORSICHT, es gibt oft kleine Abzweige die man erst spät sieht.

WICHTIG!!! immer dem weissen R folgen:




_Markierung Original Rennsteig_

WICHTIG!!! wer keine Action braucht fährt den Radweg:




_Markierung Radweg Rennsteig_

Wir sind den kompletten Rennsteig auf dem weissen R gefahren. Unterwegs gibt es einige Überschneidungen der Ausschilderung 3 x sind wir auch wieder zurück, um den richtigen Rennsteig zu fahren. Es kommt sehr häufig vor, dass der Originalrennsteig mit dem Radweg parallel in Sichtweite verläuft.

Unsere erste Etappe war geplant von Hörschel -> Inselsberg -> Oberhof -> nach Frauenwald . Schnell stellte sich heraus, dass die Kilometer nur so wegflogen und es bis auf einige Sehenswürdigkeiten am Wegesrand und steile Anstiege keine fahrtechnischen Highlights geben wird, Lullerunde halt.




_Steinkreuz Wilde Sau_





_Felsenstuhl am Rennsteigehrenmal_

Kurz vor dem ersten grossen Etappenziel, der Inselsberg entschlossen wir uns, bei inzwischen vollständiger Ausleuchtung der gelben Scheibe, eine kurze Rast einzulegen. Nachdem ein idyllischer  Rastplatz mit Versorgungslokalität gefunden war, wurde der Anker geworfen und die berühmte thüringische Gastfreundlichkeit zum 2 x getestet. Irgendwie musste mit UNS etwas nicht stimmen. Die sehr ruhige Dame hinter dem Tresen stellte schnell die Bestellung auf den Tresen, kassierte ab und schwieg mich behaarlich an. Ich suchte mir 2 kleine Tabletten und schwankte mit 2 Tassen Kaffee, 2 x Apfelschorle, Helm, Brille und 100 Kilo Rucksack durch zwei Pendeltüren nach dráussen, zum 30 Meter entfernten Terassentisch.





_Grosser Inselsberg_

Irgendwie hatten wir vom Inselsberg mehr erwartet. Es gab noch ein paar Fressbuden, Restaurant's und Souveniershop's und Wandersleut bzw. Menschen mit Autos, die direkt nach oben gefahren sind. Also sattelten wir schnell unsere Pferde und freuten uns auf einen Mörderdownhill, leider ging es auf einen aspahltierten Weg durch die Menschenmasse. ( HIER BITTE UNBEDINGT RÜCKSICHT NEHMEN, OBWOHL ES MITTEN IN DER WOCHE WAR, EXTREM VOLL )

Langsam knurrte der Magen und wir steuerten eine weitere gastfreundliche Lokalität an. Die Vorfreude auf eine grosse Portion Spaghetti währte nicht lange, es gab keine. Nach der Stärkung ging es weiter auf Forstautobahnen  mit gelegentlichen Abwechslungen. Einige Wurzeltrails wechselten sich ab mit Anstiegen und kleinen Panoramen.

Unser nächstes Ziel war Oberhof, wo wir am Grenzadler vorbeirauschten und in der  "Schanzenbaude" zu Kaffee und Kuchen einkehrten. Der junge Kellner begrüsste uns mit einem freundlichen " WAT DARF ICK IHNEN BRINGEN" und war sehr bemüht uns jeden Wunsch von den Augen abzulesen. Wie sich herausstellte war der Lehrling ooch aus Berlin.




_Schanzenbaude Oberhof_

Weiter ging es in Richtung Tagesziel, wir hatten inzwischen 60 km und etliche Höhenmeter vernichtet. Auf dem Weg Richtung Schmücke wird der Höchste Punkt des Rennsteigs erreicht. Ab Oberhof veränderte sich der Rennsteig, weniger Menschen und die Trails wurden endlich schmal, anspruchsvoll und geil.





_Höchste Stelle des Rennsteigs: 973 m_

Pflicht ist ein Abstecher zum Schneekopf, wo es ein tolles Panorama zu sehen gibt.




_Panoramablick vom Schneekopf ( 978 m ) mit Blick nach Oberhof_

Vom Schneekopf rauschten wir nach Schmücke und ab dort ging es über schmale Trails in Richtung Allzunah.




_Singletrail kurz nach Schmücke_





_Wurzeltrail kurz nach Schmücke_

Von Allzunah noch 2 Kilometer Strasse und wir waren am Ziel der 1. Etappe in Frauenwald. 2200 Hm und 89,4 km

Wir übernachteten im Waldfrieden in Frauenwald. 

Nachdem wir uns gestärkt hatten, starteten wir durch zur 2.Etappe von Frauenwald -> Neustadt a.R. -> Masserberg -> Neuhaus a.R. -> und nicht zu vergessen Brennersgrünn -> Blankenstein

Die 2. Etappe ist für verspielte und konditionsstarke Biker eine Traumetappe. Es geht ständig hoch und runter mit traumhaften SingleWurzelTrails.





_SingleWurzeltrail mit Hohlweg_





_SingleWurzeltrail mit Anstieg_





_SchotterTrail_

Wie es sich für eine ordentliche Tour gehört regenete es am 2. Tag mal mehr und mal weniger, die letzten 50 Kilometer dauerhaft. Aus dem Rennsteig wurde teilweise ein Bach mit Schlammgruben.





_Schlammmrail_





_BachSchotterTrail_

Es ging permanent über Wurzel und Stein, durch Schlamm gegen Wind und Regen, EINFACH NUR GEIL. Nach einer Trockungspause mit Speisen und Trank im Berggasthof Brand, näherten wir uns der ehemaligen Grenze bzw. der Grenze zwischen kluge Menschen und frustierte Menschen. 





_ehemalige Grenze_

Langsam ging es in Richtung Ziel, jedoch versuchte die Natur mit allen Mitteln unsere Tour zu beenden. Die Wurzeln und der Schlamm wurden mehr und der Wind hatte sich zum Sturm erhoben. Wir strampelten klitschnass und freuten uns nach unzähligen todesmutigen Wurzelüberquerungen auf ein Stück Kuchen und ne Tasse Kaffee. Das Ziel war Brennersgrün.

Brennersgrün, ich weiss nicht mehr wie der Laden genannt wird, jedoch ist Brennersgrün so klein, es gibt nur ein Gasthaus. 

Also, wir waren NASS > KLITSCHNASS und um 16:50 Uhr vor dem Gasthaus. Die Lokalität öffnet um 17:00 Uhr, kein Problem wir warten. Kurz vor 17:00 ein klicken im Schlüsselloch, wir warten. Um 17:05 Uhr drücken wir die Türklinke nach unten und treten in den Vorraum ein. Mehrere Türen sind sichtbar und auf der rechten Tür prankt ein Schild " Gaststube", wir treten ein. Ein ruhiger grosser gut genährter Mann sitzt am Stammtisch und sagt nichts. Wir schleichen mit einer üblichen Begrüssung zum Tisch und schweigen. Nach 10 Minuten erhebt sich der Mensch und outet sich kurz und knapp als Bestellanehmer. Der Rest ist trinken, aufwärmen, kein Kuchen, bezahlen und abhauen. Ein netter Kerl. 

Von Brennersgrün geht es noch ein paarmal über den ehemaligen Grenzstreifen, über unzählige Wurzeltrails, inzwischen brutale kurze knackige Aufstiege nach Blankenstein. Von Schlegel nach Blankenstein versucht der Sturm mit seiner ganzen Kraft uns aufzuhalten, doch es gibt KEIN BREMSEN mehr. 

Im Sturzflug geht es nach Blankenstein hinein und fast senkrecht zur Saale. An der Brücke angekommen wird der mitgebrachte Stein aus der Werra versenkt.





_Brücke über die Saale,ENDE_

FAZIT: Eine traumhafte MTB Tour, Kraft, Technik und Extreme. 

Gesamt: 181,52 km / 3773 hm / Schnitt: 13,1 km / 13,52 Std. Fahrzeit

Danke an Steffen, für den GPS Track und das ausführliche Roadbook von der Tour.
www.Mountainbikepage.de

*Abenteuer Rennsteig, oder eine gemütliche Lullerrunde?*

Achso, die 100 Kilo Rucksäcke haben wir noch auf der Heimfahrt aufgehabt.


----------



## darkdesigner (30. August 2005)

Sehr schöne Tour und klasse Bericht & Bilder  
Bin die Strecke bis ca. km 110 im letzten Herbst gefahren, habe aber anscheinend noch etwas verpaßt auf den bayrischen Abschnitten.

Mein Abenteuer in diesem Jahr gibts hier 
dd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikinPie (30. August 2005)

Hallo Jungs !

Klasse Bericht , super Fotos und ne geile Tour,oder ? Wir, ein Freund und ich sind den Rennsteig am einem Tag gefahren. Ebenso wie Ihr von Hörschel -> Blankenstein. 

Am Anfang dachten wir auch "lullerlasche" Tour - aber wie Ihr ja gemerkt habt, gings so ab der 2. Hälfte richtig zur Sache.
Da wir leider auch immer das R suchen mussten, haben wir den Grenzstreifen verpasst und sind dafür als "Bestrafung" den U förmigen Umweg durch Lehesten gefahren.....Werden den bestimmt nochmal fahren, jetzt kennen wir den ja.

Zum Vergleich mal unsere Rennsteigdaten: 186 km, 3600 Hm und 12:21 h.

Grüsse 

Sebastian


----------



## transalbi (30. August 2005)

Mehr Infos, Höhenprofile und Roadbook gibt es hier:
www.transalp.info/rennsteig

Gruß

Albi


----------



## Hegi (30. August 2005)

Klasse Bericht! Da bekommt man richtig Lust drauf! 
War leider bis jetzt nur mal in Ruhla und um die Wartburg am biken und da waren die Trails echt geil!


----------



## rob (30. August 2005)

Hegi schrieb:
			
		

> War leider bis jetzt nur mal in Ruhla und um die Wartburg am biken und da waren die Trails echt geil!


ja, die ecke um ruhla udn eisenach ist mein zweites heimatrevier udn richtig genial!

@checkB: feine sache. hab ich mit rikman im oktober auch vor. aber ich denke wir werdens etwas ruhiger angehen und in drei tagen abreissen.

aber eines ist ja klar: in thueringen gibts keine spaghetti, sondern bratwuerste! 

rb


----------



## checkb (30. August 2005)

@ Sebastian

An einem Tag tat richtig weh, oder? Das mit der Verfahrerei ist schon anstrengend jedoch lohnt es sich den Originalrennsteig mit weissen R zu fahren. 

Hast Du ein paar gute Lullerrundentipps für Lemgo, vielleicht sieht man sich mal im Lipperland.   


@rob

Drei Tage finde ich für eine ruhige Lullerrunde perfekt. Kiek mal hier www.pension-arnika.de, die Pension liegt direkt am Rennsteig in Friedrichshöhe und macht einen sehr geilen Eindruck.

Ick werde die Tour mit Freundin im nächsten Jahr auch an 3 Tagen fahren.

Etappe 1 bis Oberhof ca. 60 km, Etappe 2 bis Friedrichshöhe ca. 40 km, der Trail zwischen Masserberg Skilift und Triniusbaude wird 2 x gefahren,  Etappe 3 bis Blankenstein ca. 70 km



> aber eines ist ja klar: in thueringen gibts keine spaghetti, sondern bratwuerste!



Meinst Du Roster  

Gruss checkb


----------



## Joscha (30. August 2005)

dan meld ich mich auch mal , ich war der andere verrückte der mit sebastian den rennsteig an nem tag abgeradelt hat...

zum thema dem immer dem "weißen R" folgen, machmal haben wirs bereut... wenn man den berg über wurzelpisten hochschieben musste mit teilweise bis zu 50cm absätzen oder wenn man sich übers geröllt brettern musste... und dan nachher feststellte das man das ganze ohne probs umfahren hätte können 

fürs nächste jahr haben wir uns vorgenommen nicht alle wurzel/stein- trails mitzunehmen

edit: hier gibts übrigens fotos von unserer tour http://tko.coolglory.de/thumbnails.php?album=12


----------



## BikinPie (30. August 2005)

checkb schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sebastian
> 
> An einem Tag tat richtig weh, oder? Das mit der Verfahrerei ist schon anstrengend jedoch lohnt es sich den Originalrennsteig mit weissen R zu fahren.
> 
> Hast Du ein paar gute Lullerrundentipps für Lemgo, vielleicht sieht man sich mal im Lipperland.


 
Weh tat ? Ja mein wertes Sitzgerät noch am selben Tag, die Beine allerdings gingen eigentlich. Wenn ich auch am folgenden Tag keinen Meter mehr fahren wollte.
Lullerrundentipps ?? Ja na sicher doch !- damit Ihr nix vermissen tut    - wie wärs mit der Transteuto ?   

Oh mein Gott du kennst das Lippische Lipperland ? Wahnsinn ! Ich kenne Berlin nur, als in der Mauer Löcher entstanden sind. Man haben die Teilweise übelste Vorschlaghämmer geschwungen.....

Grüsse

PS: Was lese ich da grad von meinem Freund Joscha: Nächstes Jahr nehmen wir nicht alle Wurzeltrails mit ? Hmm hatte ich sowas gesagt ? Neehh ! Alle Wurzeln werde ich mitnehmen, jedes Mistding wird abgeritten - bis das Gebiss wegfliegt - Ab einer gewissen v merkt man das auch aufm Hardtail kaum noch.


----------



## Flocke (31. August 2005)

Seufz,

nun wo ich die Bilder hier sehe und auch die anderen Tourberichte kriege ich gleich wieder richtig Lust mich wieder aufs Rad zu schwingen. Leider muss ich bei strahlendem Sonnenschein im Büro sitzen und schuften...


			
				Joscha schrieb:
			
		

> ich war der andere verrückte der mit sebastian den rennsteig an nem tag abgeradelt hat.......fürs nächste jahr haben wir uns vorgenommen nicht alle wurzel/stein- trails mitzunehmen


An einem Tag, ihr seid ja krass. Ich glaub das muss ich nächstes Jahr auch mal machen. Aber die Wurzeln muss man schon alle mitnehmen, sonst kann man ja gleich den Radweg fahren. und 50cm Stufen sollten ja bergauf kein so grosses Hindernis darstellen, einfach hochdroppen 

* Flocke *


----------



## checkb (31. August 2005)

> fürs nächste jahr haben wir uns vorgenommen nicht alle wurzel/stein- trails mitzunehmen



Da ist Dein Kollege ja wohl anderer Meinung.   



> Lullerrundentipps ?? Ja na sicher doch !- damit Ihr nix vermissen tut   - wie wärs mit der Transteuto ?



Habe ich schon länger auf dem Zettel. Habe mal irgendwo im Forum darüber was gelesen, vielleicht kann man die Geschichte mit den Rothaarsteig verbinden. Muss mal auf der KArte schnüffeln. Wäre wat fürs nächste FRühjahr.  



> und 50cm Stufen sollten ja bergauf kein so grosses Hindernis darstellen, einfach hochdroppen



Flocke wat bist Du für ein krasser Extremagent.  

Gruss checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.K. (31. August 2005)

checkb schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich schon länger auf dem Zettel. Habe mal irgendwo im Forum darüber was gelesen, vielleicht kann man die Geschichte mit den Rothaarsteig verbinden. Muss mal auf der KArte schnüffeln. Wäre wat fürs nächste FRühjahr.
> 
> Gruss checkb





Hi checkb.

Super Bericht und schöne Bilder.

Interessant wieviele verschiedene Km & Hm -Angaben so zusammenkommen auf dem Rennsteig. Wir sind im vergangenen Jahr in 2 Etappen gefahren, hatten am Ende 183km & 3275 Hm. Dafür haben wir 9:34 Stunden im Sattel gesessen.
Ich finde der Rennsteig ist nicht besonders gut gekennzeichnet. Wir haben auch viele Wanderer getroffen die ganz schön geflucht haben.
Zu Fuß ist das Weg suchen ja noch ärgerlicher.

Ganz das Gegenteil ist der Rothaarsteig. Den kann man eigentlich gar nicht verfehlen so gut ist der gekennzeichnet. So war es jedenfalls in 2003.

Und diesen mit dem Hermannsweg (Transteuto!) zu verbinden dürfte nicht schwierig sein. Für die >ganz Harten< (Wahllemgone & Co    ) dann vielleicht in  zwei (?) Tagen zu schaffen.
(Je länger ich drüber nachdenke, desto spannender finde ich die Idee   ).

Ich bin Anno 1995 mal den Hermannsweg (Transteuto) komplett,an einem Tag  gefahren. Der gekennzeichnete Weg beginnt allerdings direkt in Rheine am Bahnhof, da sind dann die ersten 20 km topfeben. Die Transteuto-Tour beginnt ja meines Wissens dort wo auch der Kamm des Teuto sich  aus der Ebene erhebt.
Wir hatten damals 163 km auf dem Tacho. Ende war nach 9:01 Std. am Lippischen Velmerstod. Tachos mit Höhenmeterangabe kannten wir damals noch nicht!  

Hat von Euch vielleicht schon mal jemand den >Hexenstieg< durch den Harz gefahren? Hier im Forum finde ich nichts richtiges darüber. Wollte den dieses Jahr vielleicht noch unter die Stollen nehmen!?


----------



## checkb (31. August 2005)

> Hat von Euch vielleicht schon mal jemand den >Hexenstieg< durch den Harz gefahren? Hier im Forum finde ich nichts richtiges darüber. Wollte den dieses Jahr vielleicht noch unter die Stollen nehmen!?



Hallo C.K.

die Karte vom Hexenstieg habe ich mir im April gekauft und lange überlegt ob Rennsteig oder Hexenstieg. Da ich nicht weiss wie der Hexenstieg ausgeschildert ist und ich hier im Forum nichts gefunden habe, ist die Entscheidung für den Rennsteig gefallen. 

Meine Gedanken zum Hexenstieg:

2 Etappen ca. 100km pro Tour, Höhenmeter ????? 
1.Etappe Thale über Rübeland > Brocken nach Osterode
2.Etappe südlich über Braunlage / Hasselfelde nach Thale

Wo man startet hängt sicherlich vom Wohnort und der Anreise ab. Für mich als Berliner ist Thale am besten.

Wenn Du die Tour fährst wäre ein guter Bericht sehr geil. 

Gruss checkb

PS: Vielleicht haben wir Glück und es liesst jemand mit, der die Tour schon gemacht hat.


----------



## C.K. (1. September 2005)

checkb schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Gedanken zum Hexenstieg:
> 
> 2 Etappen ca. 100km pro Tour, Höhenmeter ?????
> 1.Etappe Thale über Rübeland > Brocken nach Osterode
> ...



Da ich aus NRW komme hatte ich natürlich Osterode als Startort geplant und dann genau wie Du es schreibst die Hauptroute über den Brocken auf dem Hinweg. Auf dem Rückweg dann die 2 südlichen Varianten.

Auf http://www.hexenstieg.de/ steht zu lesen:
_Er durchquert den Harz mit einer Gesamtlänge von 97 Kilometern von West nach Ost und ist als durchgehend markierter Hauptwanderweg mit überregionaler Bedeutung konzipiert._ 

Da geh ich jetzt mal einfach so davon aus das der wirklich durchgehend gut sichtbar markiert ist.

Werde dann auf alle Fälle berichten!



			
				checkb schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Vielleicht haben wir Glück und es liesst jemand mit, der die Tour schon gemacht hat.


Weiterführende Infos sind natürlich sehr willkommen!!!

Carsten


----------



## C.K. (24. September 2005)

C.K schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich aus NRW komme hatte ich natürlich Osterode als Startort geplant und dann genau wie Du es schreibst die Hauptroute über den Brocken auf dem Hinweg. Auf dem Rückweg dann die 2 südlichen Varianten.


So, habe den Hexenstieg wie oben beschrieben mittlerweile mal abgefahren.

Der "Hinweg" von Osterode nach Thale war Top!!! 
Der Rückweg über die beiden Varianten war zwar kein Flop, aber auch nicht sonderlich interessant. 
Wobei ich dazu sagen muß daß wir die Brockenumgehung nicht mehr gefahren sind.

Der Harzer Hexenstieg ist aber auf alle Fälle eine Reise Wert!!!!

Einen kleinen Bericht gibt es hier: http://members.aol.com/TourDCK/Site_HarzerHexenStieg.htm


----------



## checkb (26. September 2005)

Hallo Carsten,

danke für Deinen Bericht. Es hört sich aber so an als ob es sich mehr lohnt den Rothaarsteig oder den Herrmannsweg zu fahren. Ich denke nächstes Jahr ist der Rothaarsteig mit 2 Etappen dran.

Gruss checkb


----------



## C.K. (27. September 2005)

checkb schrieb:
			
		

> ... Es hört sich aber so an als ob es sich mehr lohnt den Rothaarsteig oder den Herrmannsweg zu fahren...



Ich würde mal sagen das jeder Weg, ob Rothaarsteig, Hexenstieg, Rennsteig oder Hermannsweg seine ganz eigene Charakteristik hat. Obwohl sie geographisch garnichtmal so weit auseinander liegen.

Beim Hermannsweg beträgt die durchschnittliche Höhe auf der man sich bewegt wahrscheinlich nicht mal 200m ü.NN.  Ca. 165km mit 3500Hm ist dafür natürlich schon eine Hausnummer. Top finde ich hier das man viele Möglichkeiten hat auch mal einzukehren oder einfach nur in nem Supermarkt, beim Bäcker oder Tanke mal "Treibstoff" nachzufassen, weil die Ortschaften nicht umgangen werden.
Wenig Asphalt-, durchnitlicher Forstweg- und hoher Wanderweg- / Trailanteil.
Anfangs 20km flach ist für viele vielleicht langweilig ich fand es nicht schlimm, da lockeres Einrollen möglich.

Der Rothaarsteig im Sauer-/Siegerland liegt ja schon deutlich höher. Unsere Tour war hier auch an die 170Km lang bei ca.3400Hm. Die Steigungen sind hier allerdings länger. (Beim H-Weg sehr viele kurze). Ortschaften werden größtenteils auch umgangen. Anfangs hoher Wanderweg- /Trailanteil, zm Ende viel Forstautobahn (will jetzt nicht sagen langweilig).

Der Rennsteig hat in meiner Erinnerung sehr hohen Forstautobahnanteil. Klar, auch viele Wurzelpassagen (findet man genauso auf dem Rothaarsteig, garnicht auf dem H-Weg). Ich fand die ersten 80km sehr "einsam" da man höchstens mal ne Bratwurstbaude sah. Erst in Allzunah gab es dann ein schönes Café mit selbsgebackenem. Übrigens sehr empfehlenswert! Was mir noch in Erinnerung geblieben ist, das der Weg oft parallel zu den Straßen verlief. Oder täusche ich mich da.
Mit ca. 180km und um die 3300 Hm hatte unsere Tour auch hier von den reinen Zahlen her ähnliches Niveau wie Rothaarsteig & H-Weg.

Der Harzer Hexenstieg ist mit seinen knapp 100km ja deutlich kürzer als die zuvor genannten. Unsere Tour hatte hier 120km (einmal verfahren & einmal zum Essen fassen den Weg verlassen) und knapp 2000Hm. Von allen zuvor genannten überquert man hier natürlich mit dem Brocken (1241m) den höchsten Punkt.
Hoher Wanderweganteil und sehr schöne Trails. Auch hier wieder diese elendigen Wurzelpassagen (aber nur wenige). Trails durch das Bodetal sind natürlich das Highlight, aber auch die Wege neben den Kanälen anfangs und die Stege über das Torfmoor haben was besonderes.

Dies ist natürlich alles meine ganz persönliche Einschätzung!!!  ;-)

Am Besten selber ausprobieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hegi (27. September 2005)

C.K schrieb:
			
		

> Von allen zuvor genannten überquert man hier natürlich mit dem Brocken (1241m) den höchsten Punkt.



der brocken ist aber "nur" 1.142 m hoch


----------



## C.K. (27. September 2005)

Oh, shit Zahlendreher!

Aber ne Schöne Aussicht gibts da so oder so!   ;-))


----------



## Hegi (27. September 2005)

C.K schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, shit Zahlendreher!
> 
> Aber ne Schöne Aussicht gibts da so oder so!   ;-))



stimmt... besonders wenn man im oktober einen sonnigen tag erwischt und oben schon schnee hat... dann ist die fernsicht einmalig


----------

